# Will Battery suffer if I select "Force GPU rendering"?



## ThehulKK (Aug 31, 2011)

??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm curious about this also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNewZackMorris (Nov 18, 2011)

I have had "Force GPU rendering" selected for several weeks and haven't noticed any difference in battery life than when it isn't selected. Someone may be able to give a more detailed response, but this is what I've found with my phone.


----------



## ThehulKK (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the responses

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Huuuuulk. Or should I say Bruce? Man, I dunno how it happened, but I actually turned my gpu rendering on late last night to run some benchmarks, and I actually got the best battery I think I've ever gotten. I'm running liquid 1.25 with imo's 3.2.2 180mhz kernel, and I have all the voltages stock. I also have it clocked all the way up to 1650, and all the way down to 180. But anyways, I've been running this kernel for a couple days; the only thing I did differently was turn on force gpu rendering to run some benchmarks (which were really good, btw ) and I have no idea how in the hell it did it, but somehow this happened:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ThehulKK (Aug 31, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Huuuuulk. Or should I say Bruce? Man, I dunno how it happened, but I actually turned my gpu rendering on late last night to run some benchmarks, and I actually got the best battery I think I've ever gotten. I'm running liquid 1.25 with imo's 3.2.2 180mhz kernel, and I have all the voltages stock. I also have it clocked all the way up to 1650, and all the way down to 180. But anyways, I've been running this kernel for a couple days; the only thing I did differently was turn on force gpu rendering to run some benchmarks (which were really good, btw ) and I have no idea how in the hell it did it, but somehow this happened:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Nice, did you overclock the gpu?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## guod2002 (Nov 25, 2011)

I tried what the title suggests, best screen on time I've got so far, a lot of this time was spent playing one 3d and one 2d game.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

which batteries are these with? clock max/min, brightness settings, rom/kernel....all that stuff.


----------



## guod2002 (Nov 25, 2011)

vladimirhtg said:


> which batteries are these with? clock max/min, brightness settings, rom/kernel....all that stuff.


Samsung Extended, 350/1350, brightness around 30% unless outside and needs to be higher, bamf paradigm 1.2, imoseyons lean kernel hotplug governor

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Huuuuulk. Or should I say Bruce? Man, I dunno how it happened, but I actually turned my gpu rendering on late last night to run some benchmarks, and I actually got the best battery I think I've ever gotten. I'm running liquid 1.25 with imo's 3.2.2 180mhz kernel, and I have all the voltages stock. I also have it clocked all the way up to 1650, and all the way down to 180. But anyways, I've been running this kernel for a couple days; the only thing I did differently was turn on force gpu rendering to run some benchmarks (which were really good, btw ) and I have no idea how in the hell it did it, but somehow this happened:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


How did you do the custom Nav buttons?


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> How did you do the custom Nav buttons?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15078-softkeys-softkey-collection-cdmaupdate-22-01/

Or if you are running AOKPb31 (I believe that was the earliest to have this feature) you can change the nav keys in the ROM control menu.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

what does force gpu really do


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

jacko1 said:


> what does force gpu really do


Theoretically it should help with screen transitions since it's using the GPU to do tasks that the CPU isn't.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Back on the DX I heard that it could drain battery but I can't find a whole lot of proof on that. Thinking about it, better battery life could be possible since the processor could stay clocked even lower without graphics being processed through it.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Dshoe said:


> Back on the DX I heard that it could drain battery but I can't find a whole lot of proof on that. Thinking about it, better battery life could be possible since the processor could stay clocked even lower without graphics being processed through it.


Should actually give more battery life. I'm no genius but I figure why have the CPU do the work when the GPU can do it with less power?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> Back on the DX I heard that it could drain battery but I can't find a whole lot of proof on that. Thinking about it, better battery life could be possible since the processor could stay clocked even lower without graphics being processed through it.


I don't think that they have the proper hardware acceleration (gpu) files for the DX yet. Due to Moto not releasing any of their source. I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that is the problem with Motos.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Theoretically, having the GPU render graphics (screens, animations, games, etc) should help with battery life, because they are by nature designed to render graphics. I'm a bit weary of using it tho, because the apps that we force to use GPU are not set up to use the GPU. Most of ICS and a bunch of apps are set up to use the GPU, and they do by default on our phones. I have ran into 2 apps that had adverse effects when force GPU was on. So I leave it off now. But hey, if everyone is showing a much improved battery life from forcing it, then I may have to go back to it.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Theoretically, having the GPU render graphics (screens, animations, games, etc) should help with battery life, because they are by nature designed to render graphics. I'm a bit weary of using it tho, because the apps that we force to use GPU are not set up to use the GPU. Most of ICS and a bunch of apps are set up to use the GPU, and they do by default on our phones. I have ran into 2 apps that had adverse effects when force GPU was on. So I leave it off now. But hey, if everyone is showing a much improved battery life from forcing it, then I may have to go back to it.


I feel ya, I'm still new to this phone so I'm crack flashing kernels and whatnot so it will be hard to tell if that option REALLY lends to better battery life but we will see.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

ThehulKK said:


> How did you do the custom Nav buttons?


Dude, rom toolbox. Some people don't like it, but its basically like 5 paid root apps all in one. The longer I have it the more I realize I can do with it. The cool thing about the soft keys he has, is that after you set them up you can use rom controls and change the color the same way you always do. I've used his framework animations and everything, a ton of the theme stuff on there works for the nexus.

.•°I love my little girl, Bella°•.


----------

